# DCWC - 3/20/10 - Be There



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got a call from Jarlicker - the man is ready for a throw down.  However, the poor fellow is a bit disappointed that the range is not up to his usual standards. Lanes are clear, but he didn't have the time to reset all the targets.

I told him to just take an inventory of what needed replacing and we'd head out on the golf cart in the morning and fix those. Since I'll be waiting on Ron to get there, I'm sure I'll have plenty of time. :shade:

Jarlicker was calling me from the WalMart parking lot - I know cause he was fussing about someone getting to the parking spot he was eyeballing before him. Wonder if he was buying ICE CREAM? 

Come on out and enjoy the beautiful day!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just got a call from Jarlicker - the man is ready for a throw down.  However, the poor fellow is a bit disappointed that the range is not up to his usual standards. Lanes are clear, but he didn't have the time to reset all the targets.
> 
> I told him to just take an inventory of what needed replacing and we'd head out on the golf cart in the morning and fix those. Since I'll be waiting on Ron to get there, I'm sure I'll have plenty of time. :shade:
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to figure out a way to get there...


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm there. I just picked up the new sticks... Brand spanking new ACC 3-39's to be exact!! I am looking forward to getting a quick set of marks tomorrow morning. Already got a good 30 yarder this afternoon at the shop. I should be there by 9 am. Looking forward to seeing you bunch of field freaks!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I'll be there*

See everyone in the morning. 

I've also got to shoot in some marks. Would be interesting for one of you Archer's Mark guys to run my marks and see how it does. I'm using AA and I'm not sure how accurate it is. One time I shoot it's dead on and the next time my marks are off This is from one week to the next. Haven't made any adjustments to my bow.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

AA is good Cindy......Brad and I tried AM and AA side by side last night and everything is within a few clicks of being identical......



LoneEagle0607 said:


> See everyone in the morning.
> 
> I've also got to shoot in some marks. Would be interesting for one of you Archer's Mark guys to run my marks and see how it does. I'm using AA and I'm not sure how accurate it is. One time I shoot it's dead on and the next time my marks are off This is from one week to the next. Haven't made any adjustments to my bow.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Huuummmmm*



Ron Meadows said:


> AA is good Cindy......Brad and I tried AM and AA side by side last night and everything is within a few clicks of being identical......


That's good to know. Soooo, must be me :wink:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> That's good to know. Soooo, must be me :wink:


I was gonna say.......

Your symptoms sound like the nut behind the string.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Wish I could make it but my club is hosting an ASA qualifier and my Bow is not set-up yet. So see ya soon hopefully!


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been home an hour or so from DCWC and we had a blast. Only 8 showed up, but that didn't stop us from having enough fun for 20 people. When I left, Prag, LoneEagle, and RonMeadows were had about 4 more to go, the rest of us were finished. Shot a good first game of 544 with a 275 on the hunter half and 269 on the field half. Can't wait for more!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Dcwc*

Yes we did have a blast today at DCWC. Excellent weather and great company to shoot with. My group consisted of Prag, Ron Meadows, and MAC for the first half. I shot 249. 2nd half was minus MAC but the 3 of us had a great time. Shot a 264 for a total of 513. MY PB:darkbeer:

Prag bought me a victory beer afterwards

Looking forward to next week of good shooting and good company:cocktail:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> I have been home an hour or so from DCWC and we had a blast. Only 8 showed up, but that didn't stop us from having enough fun for 20 people. When I left, Prag, LoneEagle, and RonMeadows were had about 4 more to go, the rest of us were finished. Shot a good first game of 544 with a 275 on the hunter half and 269 on the field half. Can't wait for more!!!


Chad, wasn't that 275 a new "half" PB for you? Great shooting!




LoneEagle0607 said:


> Yes we did have a blast today at DCWC. Excellent weather and great company to shoot with. My group consisted of Prag, Ron Meadows, and MAC for the first half. I shot 249. 2nd half was minus MAC but the 3 of us had a great time. Shot a 264 for a total of 513. MY PB:darkbeer:
> 
> Prag bought me a victory beer afterwards
> 
> Looking forward to next week of good shooting and good company:cocktail:


Cindy, just glad I was there to witness your new PB on not only a half (264) but also on a full 28. But next time you hear such news, you might not want to scream quiet as loud "if" you're behind the pistol range at DCWC. I think you scared everyone off the range.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Chad, wasn't that 275 a new "half" PB for you? Great shooting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to clear out all those noise makers on the pistol range somehow


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good shooting Chad :thumb: :darkbeer:

What happened to Jarlicker? :noidea: Did he forget to shoot a 4th arrow on a bunch of targets? :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good shooting Chad :thumb: :darkbeer:
> 
> What happened to Jarlicker? :noidea: Did he forget to shoot a 4th arrow on a bunch of targets? :doh:


We shot more arrows at LAS than Jarlicker has shot all winter. He'll be back. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok then that's good....had me worried for a second. :faint:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

3dshooter80 said:


> I have been home an hour or so from DCWC and we had a blast. Only 8 showed up, but that didn't stop us from having enough fun for 20 people. When I left, Prag, LoneEagle, and RonMeadows were had about 4 more to go, the rest of us were finished. Shot a good first game of 544 with a 275 on the hunter half and 269 on the field half. Can't wait for more!!!


Looks like I'm gonna have to tighten the screws a little bit. 544 out of the gate is good shooting. Congrats on the round.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to tighten the screws a little bit. 544 out of the gate is good shooting. Congrats on the round.


Well come on to Yadkin this weekend - I'll be sporting a "special edition" shirt with some fine embroidery work. :shade: Looks GREAT!


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the props Spoon. I am real happy considering I got the ACC 3-39's the day before. I believe that is my highest score during an actual shoot and not just practice. I am really hoping to break the 550 mark this summer. The world will definitely know if I do!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

3dshooter80 said:


> Thanks for the props Spoon. I am real happy considering I got the ACC 3-39's the day before. I believe that is my highest score during an actual shoot and not just practice. I am really hoping to break the 550 mark this summer. The world will definitely know if I do!!!


You and me both. I got my 3-28s ready to go. Just gotta shoot some marks and take it to the course. It's gonna be a good year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*shout*



3dshooter80 said:


> Thanks for the props Spoon. I am real happy considering I got the ACC 3-39's the day before. I believe that is my highest score during an actual shoot and not just practice. I am really hoping to break the 550 mark this summer. The world will definitely know if I do!!!


When you break that 550 mark just give a big shout like I did this past Sat. after shooting my PB.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

But give us a warning first.....I still cannot hear!!!!!





LoneEagle0607 said:


> When you break that 550 mark just give a big shout like I did this past Sat. after shooting my PB.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lol!!*



Ron Meadows said:


> But give us a warning first.....I still cannot hear!!!!!


It's more fun with no warning


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> It's more fun with no warning


I'm thinking the eagle done flew the coop.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Yes I did*



pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm thinking the eagle done flew the coop.


Lovin' the new avatar:teeth: Just noticed it while posting in another thread.


----------

